# Open Dialog in einem Applet



## Heiko80 (8. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung programmiert, in dem ich JFileCHooser benutze.
Die Anwendung habe ich nun so modifiziert, dass sie als Applet lauffähig ist, zumindest auf meinem Rechner.
Sobald ich das Applet in eine HTML-Seite Einbinde werden die Dialoge nicht mnehr geöffnet(speichern -- öffnen). Ausserdem werden die Icons der Werkzeugleiste nicht mehr angezeigt.
Woran kann das liegen??


 Erstellt den open Dialog

```
chooser.showOpenDialog(frame)
```
 
Pfadangabe eines Icons. Der Ordner icon befindet sich im Projektordner src, in dem auch alle anderen Packages sind.

```
ImageIcon neu = new ImageIcon("./icon/neu.gif");
```

Wer kann mir helfen??



MfG  Heiko


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2006)

Applets laufen in einer Sandbox die den Zugriff auf den Client-Rechner untersagt.
Um aus dieser Sandbox auszubrechen muss dein Applet signiert werden.
eine entsprechende Anleitung findest du in den FAQ


----------



## Heiko80 (8. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp,

werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
Das Problem mit den Icons hat sich schon erledigt, hab die Lösung in nem anderen Thread gefunden.

MfG  Heiko


----------

